
Ask HN: Where is the Who's hiring thread for December? - lobo_tuerto
I was looking at the frontpage and wondering where is this monthly thread.
======
gus_massa
From the account info [1], it is posted at "11 AM Eastern" whatever it is. One
online time conversion site, says that you have to wait almost 2 hour to see
it.

(Has the posting time changed recently? I remember it was posted earlier.)

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=whoishiring](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=whoishiring)

~~~
lobo_tuerto
Thanks for the observation and for providing the username!

